# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Any Vegans or Vegetarians?

## Oli

I'm a new vegan so I guess I was just wondering haha :)

----------


## Muffin

Vegetarian!  :banana guy:

----------


## WineKitty

I like the idea of it but cannot give up my fish and chicken.

----------


## slytherin

I'm dairy free and gluten free and I find myself cooking vegan quite a bit, I've recently found a really good vegan mac n cheese recipe and a vegan chocolate chip banana bread one which are to die for.

----------


## life

mostly vegetarian

----------


## Denise

I'm vegetarian and junk food enthusiast  :kooky:

----------


## WintersTale

I've tried to do this, but I just can't. It's impossible.

----------


## billius

I'm already lacto ovo vegetarian and having just bought a load of soy powder after using whey for a while. It occurred to me I could go vegan pretty easily

----------


## kc1895



----------


## billius

^I couldn't eat kfc right now even if I wanted to, no room in my diet and i'm too cheap...

----------


## VickieKitties

The older I get, the more creeped out I am by dead flesh, but I'll cook me up some fish once in a while.  Just try not to think about it too much. :/
there were a lot of d-bag 'vegan' kids in the yuppie scum school I went to, so that's a label I'd personally avoid.

----------


## CeCe

> 



LOL

----------


## Member11

> 



B-B-But, Colonel, I thought we were f-friends ::

----------


## Misssy

um, was vegetarian for 8 years when I was younger. I still enjoy vegetarian food though I do eat meat and dairy and pretty much everything that I am not allergic to. I would like to try some new vegetarian recipes but it's kind of hard to cook here, I've got a room mate and all.

----------


## molokini25

I'm a vegetarian and totally enjoy it. It's been only a year, but I succeeed ocassionaly.

----------


## Marck

Yup,...
I am here and i agree with your reviews about the vegan and vegetarian foods.According to me the vegetarian foods
are the best source fitness of the body and get vitamins.It is the best source for minerals and get nutrition.Mostly
i like the vegetarian foods for reduce the extra body weight and fat.

----------

